# Community Feedback for WCA Bylaws



## World Cube Association (May 26, 2017)

Dear WCA Community,

We hereby inform you about the WCA’s endeavor to become a Nonprofit Public Benefit Corporation! Our association is on its last stages to become legally constituted and we would like to have feedback from Organizers and regular Staff of WCA Competitions, as well as other highly involved members of the WCA Community. As necessary for a Nonprofit Organization, the WCA has developed its own Bylaws. Bylaws are defined as a rule or law established by an organization or community to regulate itself, as allowed or provided for by some higher authority. In other words, the Bylaws are the WCA’s operating manual.

You are kindly requested to read thoroughly all the Articles of Incorporation (Link)
before proceeding to comment and give feedback. Please login and authenticate yourself before commenting or suggesting. Non identificated comments will be disregarded and removed. This is a matter of the highest importance for our future as a Nonprofit Organization. When the Bylaws get approved, they will become our initial constitution documents.


Best regards,
Linus Fresz, on behalf of the World Cube Association


----------



## biscuit (May 26, 2017)

Where are we supposed to comment? is it supposed to be as a comment on google docs? Or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## World Cube Association (May 26, 2017)

Yes. You can comment on the Google docs. But please keep in mind to be logged in that we can see who commented!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 6, 2017)

What does it mean to be a Nonprofit Public Benefit Corporation and why does WCA want to be one? Is it related to US laws or is it something international?


----------



## World Cube Association (Jun 6, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> What does it mean to be a Nonprofit Public Benefit Corporation and why does WCA want to be one? Is it related to US laws or is it something international?


To be a nonprofit organization (Nonprofit Public Benefit Corporation) means "to pursue the stated goal expressly without the intention of distributing excess revenue (i.e. profit) to members or leaders." (from: Wikipedia). The WCA wants to become a nonprofit organization because it means a lot of advantages to be a registered organization, also to become more professional. 

In our case, the goals are expressed in the Bylaws:
"1. To broaden and develop twisty puzzle solving as art and recreation, and as a significant element of culture in the United States and around the world.
2. To encourage, conduct, and sponsor public discussion groups, forums, panels, lectures, workshops, and competitions in schools and other public places, under friendly, fair, equal, fun, and sportsmanlike conditions.
3. To carry on other charitable activities associated with these purposes as allowed by law."
(quoted from: Bylaws)

As you can see, it needs to be related with the US, but also mentions worldwide engagement. The special mention of the US is because the bylaws are based on Californian Laws.


----------



## Gavin Olson (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm just happy you can use your hands to inspect with feet now. Excellent call by you guys. Sometimes it can be a bit awkward to use your feet to inspect.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Jan 8, 2018)

So what does this all mean?


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 9, 2018)

CubeStack_Official said:


> So what does this all mean?



From what I understand, the WCA wants to become something "legally tangible". Unlike some people (**cough Rubik's**) their purpose isn't money-making. So the want to become a non-profit-organization. The docs Linus linked are the legalese needed for that process. Why California? Because they needed to choose some place to base their organization - and maybe the like the laws in California. Hence the very US-centric legalese in those documents.


----------

